

Ask HN: How do you schedule your day/week? - pknerd

I am interested to know the community how do you divide your day into various chunks to cover spending time with family,working on your product,9-5 jobs and other things?
======
ALBsharah
I don't actually schedule anything, but I've got a number of things to juggle.
Thankfully, I've got a wife who runs her own business and understands the
rigors of being a bootstrapped startup-er.

That said, I'm more goal-oriented than calendar-oriented. I try to set weekly
goals, and chunk them down into daily goals. Each day, I'll set one must-do
goal per "thing" that I'm involved in (startup, consulting, family, life). If
I manage to get other stuff squeezed in, that's a bonus.

This way I don't restrict myself to only spending time with family between
6-8pm...I do it whenever I want and get the rest done when appropriate.
Obviously some items (consulting) may require more strict calendaring, but you
can flex around that.

For me, a hard time-based schedule is not going to make me more
productive...it has the opposite effect on me. So, I'm lucky enough that I can
work things in a way that work for me best.

Cheers, AL

